# 240 maf sensor on a ga16?



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

can i simply add a 240sx maf sensor on a turbo ga16 without a jtw ecu upgrade...if i only have an apexi safc?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

try it and let us know..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's specific tuning you have to do, but even then I think it'll be difficult.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

its possible, you just need to know how to tune a s-afc...or know someone who can


----------

